# My TOS CYLON RAIDER BUILD



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

The model is 1/32 scale. It's 17" wide and 13" long...

My Build will feature correct coloring and Lighting...



Here is the main upper body section...


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Well........... Its actually more like 1/41 scale (the Monogram raider was 1/64th - 1/2 of 1/32).
Lets just call it 'studio scale', since it was scanned from a 'studio scale' kit.

Like a lot of things sci-fi, the insides don't match the outsides.
The cockpit set piece is what set the scale on the Monogram kit, which at 1/64th makes even more sense since that is exactly 1/2 of the 1/32 scale Viper.

But still can't wait to get it.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Well, on the box and instruction sheet it says 1/32 scale...I just work here.

I dry fitted the main hulls and wings together.

Here's a comparison shot with the Old Monogram Raider...



And a shot with the Moebius 1/32 Colonial Viper, with a Starbuck for scale...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

That looks just perfect, scale-wise.


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

No no no, I have done the calculations and it is EXACTLY 1/39.9999999999999999999999991.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

JeffBond said:


> No no no, I have done the calculations and it is EXACTLY 1/39.9999999999999999999999991.


Silly silly British man.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Well, on the box and instruction sheet it says 1/32 scale...I just work here.
> 
> I dry fitted the main hulls and wings together.
> 
> ...


What is the width of that canopy part?
Mind taking a picture with a ruler?
It looks proportionately bigger than on the Monogram kit.
A few people (myself included) might have some crow to eat.
Which for the sake of the scale, I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

ClubTepes said:


> It looks proportionately bigger than on the Monogram kit.


And more accurate.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Chrisisall said:


> And more accurate.


Technically, the Monogram kit is 100% accurate because they used two or three of them in the final episode of the original series (seen in the background of the Cylon hangar when Apollo and Starbuck infiltrate the Basestar).


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

It looks to me like you could fit three 1/32 robots in there.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I have started to Airbrush the shading and weathering...The model can be disassembled at a later date when I add my lighting...




I scratch built new laser cannons and replaced the kits part. I also added some scratch build parts to the area aft of the cockpit as the molded in area was too soft...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Added weathering, and detailed the laser cannon tips. The cockpit Is removable, as I plan on scratch building the area at a later date...I still need to add the decals and install the lighting.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

And... A NEW record.:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A little fun...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

One problem I notice with the Raider- being so big you have to move the camera farther away from it at low angles, if you don't the cockpit seems huge due to the perspective distortion.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

You can use a larger focal length to avoid that problem.

-

The Raider Looks like a mean machine for sure.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Yeah baby! That's what I'm talkin' 'bout!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here is the build up so far...

I still need to add the lighting to the engines and two "head lights" The cockpit is removable as I am Scratch Building an interior, or getting an after market kit...Which ever one comes first.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

More In progress shots...Notice the new Laser barrels with the brass tips...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Awesome.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Captain Han Solo said:


>


Cool!
Is this the scene just before Zak bought the farm?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> Is this the scene just before Zak bought the farm?


There was no agricultural real estate transaction in BSG...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Very dramatic!


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow,very nicely done!


----------



## trekman (Apr 2, 2007)

You are having TOO much fun,stop immediately :tongue:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

This build, like the rest of your Galactica builds, looks spot on!


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Impressive.Most impressive but you are not a Cylon yet.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Many thanks guys.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Captain Han Solo said:


>


I love your use of focus in these shots- it gives a good feel of scale!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Richard Baker said:


> I love your use of focus in these shots- it gives a good feel of scale!


Thanks...I try my best to make everything I build look like the actual Miniature/set etc. as much as possible. I also love photography. It beats taking a boring picture on a work bench!


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Richard Baker said:


> I love your use of focus in these shots- it gives a good feel of scale!


I like the shot, but the lack of depth of field actually makes it look even more like a miniature shot. In real life, after a certain distance from the camera, you have a constant sharpness.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

While I debate on which lighting to install in my Raider, Here's a pic of my Colonial Viper.


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Mark,

Do you have any tutorials on how you take your pictures and apply them to backgrounds? Also what software do you use?

I think they a fantastic and are better than taking pics on the bench.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

wander1107 said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Do you have any tutorials on how you take your pictures and apply them to backgrounds? Also what software do you use?
> 
> I think they a fantastic and are better than taking pics on the bench.


Sincere thanks sir! No currently I don't have any tutorials on how I take my pictures. Perhaps a You tube video or two in the future???


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

FINISHED!!!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Elegant & exacting, like all your work. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/RAIDERFRONTMYERS2_zps9c5c09cc.jpg.html


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Ummmm......*



JeffBond said:


> No no no, I have done the calculations and it is EXACTLY 1/39.9999999999999999999999991.


Can we just round this off to 1/40th?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

another picture of the build up.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Another home run, Babe.


----------



## Rob65 (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm used to seeing your builds over at the RPF and as always, they rock

Robert


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Rob65 said:


> I'm used to seeing your builds over at the RPF and as always, they rock
> 
> Robert


Sincere thanks Robert!


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Captain Han Solo said:


> another picture of the build up.


Is this the coolest enemy craft ever or what?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

electric indigo said:


> Is this the coolest enemy craft ever or what?


If it isn't, it's definitely a contender.


----------

